# Zootopia Fanfic - Looking for co-author



## Xiraxis (Jun 23, 2016)

I am making this topic, because I want to find volunteers, which would find entertainment in the creation of a fan story based on Zootopia universe. Especially discussion concerning the draft of the story (dominant plot/conflict), moving to the design of eventual new characters, characteristics, and specifical scenes.

In the end, I see a coherent, yet compact script. Even a comic, if possible. (If there will be a willing artist)

Whoever who is interested, let me know. Thank you very much and I am looking forward for mutual cooperation .


I would make it in style of those buddy detective stories, like Lethal Weapon, Tango & Cash, the Last boy Scout etc. But it can change..

In the first place, we have to think about the theme. From starters, we could have standard triade. Drugs/Weapons/Prostitution, but those are more likeproblems which refer to our world. It would be good to find something that matches Zootopia more.

(p.s. sry for my bad english... ^ this translates one fellow...)

One good fellow told me about the diet of predators.

What we know: 90% of population is herbivore, while 10% is carnivore. Creators have stated that predators get their nutrition from insects and proteins of plant origin.

Moving on, we know that MAMMALS have undergone the evolution, and so we can think that fish, reptiles and birds are still regular animals. So we can deduct that they have some sort of poultry farms, where they gather eggs, which must be present, since they have pastry.

I had an idea, where the main issue of the story would be lean meat (on non-mammal origins). Herbivorse must dislike the idea of eating eat. We can think that it could be considered as something horrible, disgusting even, for this maority. Remember those militant vegans, and now you have idea how they could percieve the idea of eating meat and slaughter tied with it.

We have a company whose nutritional consensus is vegetarianism. But if you're a predator, and even if you're used to the bugs and tofu 1000 and 1 way, after all, true lean meat, it is something that you certainly charmed. But here is the production and sale of meat hampered, and maybe even the law. These herbivores they could threading on cruelty to animals, perhaps even a kind of murder ...

However, if there was demand among predators ... And as so often in any form of prohibition, offer supplies the criminal underworld "butcher mafia". Illegal breeds, illegal slaughterhouse and then underhand distribution and sale at Podmostní damn weird guys ... these "Masar" would be equal to our drug dealers. Prices per kilo of meat would have been dizzying and spun it in the big money.

Meat also provides good opportunities for good demonization, especially when it is proclaimed ignorant or knowledgeable few, after the logic of things herbivores; possible danger of poisoning …



bunch ideas (is changeable)

It's one big company that sells the best meat substitutes ... is very rich and powerful ...

but that they are the best preserved it determines that to them pokoutnbě adds real meat of illegal farms

15 years ago in a similar sector also undertook Nick's father

probably as a subcontractor some indrediencí for synthetic meat ... but got into debt had lousy sales had actually threatened bankruptcy ...

He came to these dirty practices ... or knew about ... however ... with the understanding that it will not bring the family tries to blackmail this business ...

but he's backfiring, because that company do not foreign mafia practices to conceal it and Nick's father killed so that sfinglujou suicide

Which is not a problem ... failed businessman drowning in debt and the problems it just could not take it psychologically ...

Nick believe it too ... and still blame him for it

but at the moment it starts ... like murder or any other crime that pitches the evidence to other tracks which lead ... vlastnbě as it was with Nick's father and farther up to the boss of the company that it knew, or even led. .. and a huge scandal

a certain balance between the characters within the story, while the case for Nick resolves his relationship with the deceased father, falls in love with Judy highly postavenýho rabbit in the firm syntetick meat

the tiger what I showed, and still painting .... edit the color syberian tiger ... and his name is, so far ... I call it Silvermane (Does this sound)

Silvermane is the CEO of a large corporation which falls just below the division syntetic meat ... disgustingly rich and influential

the rabbit is something like Director of the Division for syntetic meat .... and it turns out that syntetic meat is a bit shite and that therefore they mix right meat into it...

as soon as it hears Judy, put her in a situation which will have to arrest someone who likes

Nick ... about the whole story was planning another major active villain .... hitman baboon ... that he had falsified suicide Nick's father ... and it would be pretty cool to Nick got into the same situation ... (already because dramatickýmu arc)

which would have prevented that Nick will lose confidence in the choir, but Judy and suspended ... so baboon had a free hand to false new suicide


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

I could toss you a few ideas


----------



## Xiraxis (Jun 28, 2016)

feel free, a toss some  thanks


----------



## Arrowsite (Jul 10, 2016)

I only got one issue. You said you would want one of your major active villains as a baboon. However there are no apes in the Zootopia universe due to their close resemblance to humans.


----------



## Buildcraftguy (Jul 29, 2016)

I would like to be your co writer. I like describing things in great detail. Like, I can fill an entire page of a book in a span of 3 seconds.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 9, 2019)

I feel disturbed


----------

